# مشرف في منتدى اسلامي يرد على شبهة محمديم في نشيد الأنشاد



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

مشرف في منتدى اسلامي يرد على شبهة محمديم في نشيد الأنشاد

كثيرا ما اثبتنا كذب المسلمين حين ادعوا ان محمد نبيهم هو المذكور في سفر النشيد " محمديم " واتينا بعشرات المراجع اللغوية وغيرها ، واثبتنا كذب المسلمين بشأن ان هذه النبوة قالها عالم دين يهودي ( حبر ) لخبراتنا الكبيرة في كشف اكاذيب المسلمين ولكن اليوم لن نرد نحن بل سنأتي برد مشرف في منتدى اسلامي يرد بنفسه على الشبهة ويثبت ان محمد ليس هو المقصود بـ " محمديم " ... ولنقرأ الكلام :






> *الرد على من يقول أن محمديم هو النبي الكريم*
> 
> ​*الحمد لله رب العالمين، له الحمد الحسن والثناء الجميل، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، يقول الحق وهو يهدي السبيل، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم:*
> ​*روى مسلم في صحيحه عن تميم الداري أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "الدين النصيحة قلنا لمن ؟ قال لله ولكتابه ولرسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم".
> ...




واليكم الصورة : http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2010/1019379842.jpg


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته !


​


----------



## The Antiochian (24 فبراير 2011)

*ههههه شو مريح*
*يا ريت كل يوم هيك يردلنا على شبهة ^_^*


----------



## holiness (25 فبراير 2011)

مازالت هذه الشوكة معلقة في صدر المسلم .. 
وهي اثبات نبوة محمد من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2011)

شهدَ شاهدٌ مِن أهلِها
ربنا يهديهم..


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2011)

انتظروا شبهة البارقليط


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ههههه شو مريح*
> *يا ريت كل يوم هيك يردلنا على شبهة ^_^*




التاعب في مرة في احدى شبهاته اثبت الوهية المسيح ! صدقني !

مش مصدق ؟ طيب شوف التاعب قال اية ،





> *  								منهجنا في البحث سكون بسيطاً جداً :*
> 
> 
> * 									إثبات أن كلمة الإبن لا تحتمل وجود ناسوت أو  									طبيعة إنسانية .*
> ...





http://www.eld3wah.net/html/armooshiya/thalik-elyawm.htm

وقدد دفعنا هذا لكتابة أكبر بحث تقريباً عن هذه النقطة من اقوال الآباء والعلماء ... إلخ  ، هنا : http://www.mediafire.com/?66x663zc5gcvsgg


فلا اعلم ، هل سيتحول المسلم للدفاع عن الكتاب المقدس مع المسيحي !؟​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 فبراير 2011)

> *لآب (المصدر، صاحب  								العظمى الابدية) والابن  								(الكلمة الازلية، متجسد بيسوع الناصري) والروح  								القدس (البارقيلط أو روح الله الذي يثبت  								المؤمنين)*


* يعنى ايه صاحب العظمى الابدية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكلمة الازلية ام الكلمة الازلى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> *۞ 								نصوص يستشهد بها المسيحي أن الإبن لاهوت :*
> 
> *جميع هذه النصوص عليها إجماع من قِبل المسيحيين أن كلمة الإبن تعني لاهوت خالص , ولا تحتمل بأي حال من الأحوال الناسوت :*
> 
> ...


*طيب مانت شاطر اهو اذن الابن مولود من جنس الاب ويحمل نفس الطبيعة الالهية *
*يعنى علشان تناقش عدم معرفة الابن بالساعة اثبت ان الابن هو الله نفسه 
ويتبقى السؤال اللى انت مش عارف اجابته لو كان الابن هو الله كيف لا يعرف الساعة؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا على اثباتك لالوهية الابن الكلمة  وسؤالك الرد وضعه لك مولكا *
*شكرا للمسلمين فى مساهتمهم فى الاشتراك معنا فى تفهيم المسلم المسكين الايمان المسيحى *


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2011)

عالم غريبة ، المنتديات الإسلامية أصبحت بترد على الشبهات الإسلامية ايضاَ
عقول 100 100


----------



## The Antiochian (26 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههه لو هالمواضيع في منها كتير*
*منعمل قسم الدعم التقني ،، منحط فيه المواضيع الي عاملينها ليساعدونا*


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2011)

ردهم على هذه التفاهات هو بسبب خزيهم و عارهم من هذا المستوى المنحط الذي وصل اليه المحاور المسلم في المسيحيات، فهو منهج فاسد فاشل لا يرقى للمستوى المحترم.


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2011)

بعض التعليقات على نقلنا للموضوع وكلها ظريفة :

التعليق الأول :



> ... انا علمت ذلك  فعلا، ولعله وإخوانه يتسائلون/ لماذا يكتب مسلم هذا الكلام؟ والاجابة هي  إننا دعاة للحق الذي معنا، ولا نحتاج لباطل حتى ننتصر، فالحق معنا وهو  كافي، والإسلام قوي بحقيقته لا يحتاج كذب مثل بعض الديانات الأخرى



كيف لا يحتاج إلى الكذب وهذه الجملة في حد ذاتها كذب ؟! ، المشكلة ليست في كونك قلت انها نبوة عن رسولك أم لا ، فلو كان هذا هو مستوى ردك فأنا لا أنقله ابدا إلى منتدى كمنتدى الكنيسة العربية لأن هناك مواضيع كثيرة جداً ردت عليه تماماً ، ونحن نستطيع الرد على اي شبهات عن محمد في كتابنا ( كنبي حقيقي ) كما حدث في موضوع " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟ " فلا داعي للتذكير بما حدث به لإعطاء الفرصة لرفع الروح المعنوية ! ، بل المشكلة في أن الموضوع لم يظهر كموضوع علمي في البداية بل قيل أنه رابي يهودي ( او حبر ، لا اتذكر حرفياً ) هو من أكتشف وهو من أكد أنه هذا نبي و و و و و و تم الكتابة عنه في الصحف ، ويومها الأخ رشيد على قناة الحياة قد أحدث فضيحة للجريدة وللمسلمين وللفيلم الذي تم عمله بالكذب ( ايضاً ) وإتصل بهم و اعلن كل شيء للمتصلين كما فعل مع الزغبي ! 
فليست ردودكم هى التي ننقلها ، بل كشفكم لأكاذيبك واما عن الكذب الذي تقول انه لا يحتاجه الإسلام فهى في حد ذاتها كذب ، لان الكذب محلل في الإسلام في ثلاث ، واحدة منهم نستطيع تأويلها تماماً وهى الحرب ، فالحرب لها انوات ومنطق نستطيع به ان نجعلها تتبع الأهواء ، هذا بالإضافة الى الكذب الصريح في المعاريض ، مثلا عندما تسألني وتقول لي " هل انت مسلم ؟ " ، اقول لك " نعم " ( وانا مسيحي ! ) وانا في قرارة نفسي أقصد أني مسلم اي يسلم الناس من لساني ، وغيرها من الأمثلة التي تكبر جداً هذا المثال ، فلا تدعي مرة أخرى ..

التعليق الثاني :


> * يا ليت كل المواقع النصرانية تنقل هذا الموضوع*



أولا : مافيش مواقع نصرانية !
ثانيا : تنقله ليه ؟! ما احنا عارفين انكم كذبتوا في الموضوع ده !



التعليق الثالث :


> * لتعلن اننا نبرأ حبيبنا المصطفى من ان يكون له ذكر ضمن هذا الكلام الجنسي ، وحاشا لله ان يذكر اسم نبينا في هذا السياق*



وهذا قمة عدم العلم ! ، لان الموضوع لغوي بحت فإن كان هذا هو سببك حسب اعتقادك فقد كذبت لانه ليس هو السبب الحقيقي ! 




> * كما اني ادعوهم للمرة الثانية ليقوموا بنقله فهم لن ولا يستطيعوا ان يكتبوا موضوع مثل هذا *




شكلك مش بتقرأ ! فالموضوع تقريبا كل الباحثين المسيحيين ردوا عليه بمجرد ظهور اشاعة عنه !


فأنظر فقط خارج المنتدى وقل لي كم الذي وجدته !


----------



## azazi (28 فبراير 2011)

بحسب علمي اليس احمد ديدات هو اول من قال هذه الشبهه ؟؟ وتبعه الملايين من المسلمين؟
ليسقط كل الجهله وكل تعاليم باطلة  وتعرفون الحق ,والحق يُحرركم


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2011)

السؤال الأهم هل احمد ديدات مسلم في نظر السُنة ؟!


----------



## ولد مكه (1 مارس 2011)

لاياشيخ مابقى الى ابيهود قتلت الانبياء نصدقهم 
هههههههههههه الله المستعان بس


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مارس 2011)

*وهما اليهود دلسوا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هما اليهود مالهم بالموضوع 
الموضوع تدليسى محمدى كالعادة لايجاد شرعية لنبى العربان الوثنى فى كتاب الهنا بالعفاية
*


----------



## adel61 (1 يونيو 2013)

اخوتى الاحباء   انا  لا ادعى انى بافهم  فى اللاهوت الدفاعى لكن اعرف اميز بين  الصواب وبين  الضلال      بقدر ما يتيحه لى الله من قدرة 

حول الشبهة   التى فى نشيد الانشاد  التى يقول فيها الوحى الالهى 

16: حلقه حلاوة وكله مشتهيات. هذا حبيبي وهذاخليلي يا بنات اورشليم

لو الباحث  كان امين فى  كلامه كان بحث كويس فى الكتاب المقدس وعرف من هوة  مشتهى الامم 

نقرا فى سفر حجى  اصحاح  الثانى 

 1- في الشهر السابع في الحادي و العشرين من الشهر كانت كلمة الرب عن يد حجي النبي قائلا.
 2- كلم زربابل بن شالتيئيل والي يهوذا و يهوشع بن يهوصادق الكاهن العظيم و بقية الشعب قائلا.
 3- من الباقي فيكم الذي راى هذا البيت في مجده الاول و كيف تنظرونه الان اما هو في اعينكم كلا شيء.
 4- فالان تشدد يا زربابل يقول الرب و تشدد يا يهوشع بن يهوصادق الكاهن العظيم و تشددوا يا جميع شعب الارض يقول الرب و اعملوا فاني معكم يقول رب الجنود.
 5- حسب الكلام الذي عاهدتكم به عند خروجكم من مصر و روحي قائم في وسطكم لا تخافوا.
 6- لانه هكذا قال رب الجنود هي مرة بعد قليل فازلزل السماوات و الارض و البحر و اليابسة.
 7- و ازلزل كل الامم و ياتي مشتهى كل الامم فاملا هذا البيت مجدا قال رب الجنود.
 8- لي الفضة و لي الذهب يقول رب الجنود.
 9- مجد هذا البيت الاخير يكون اعظم من مجد الاول قال رب الجنود و في هذا المكان اعطي السلام يقول رب الجنود.

التفسير  

ويأتي مشتهى الأمم= كان عليهم أن يصبروا فترة من سنة 520 ق.م. حتى يولد المسيح مشتهى الأمم، ونحن علينا أن ننتظر بصبر مجيئه الثاني الذي سيتزلزل فيه العالم كله، بل تنتهي صورته ويستعلن مجد الله، ويأتي مشتهى العالم كله في مجيئه الثاني. ومشتهى الأمم تعني أيضًا قبول الأمم للمسيح، فهؤلاء الذين كانوا مبعدين عن الله قبل المسيح صاروا جسدًا للمسيح. وفي (8) إذًا عليهم أن لا يهتموا إذ ليس لهم فضة أو ذهب لتزيين هذا الهيكل الجديد، فالله الذي له الأرض بكل كنوزها، وجوده في هيكله هو سر المجد وليس الذهب والفضة. وفي (9) أي مكان يملأه الله يمتلئ مجدًا مهما كان حقيرًا. وهذا الوعد أعطى فرحًا لليهود شجعهم على البناء. ونجد أن هيكل سليمان قد إمتاز عن الهيكل الثاني بكثرة الذهب والفضة والحجارة الكريمة وفخامة المبنى، ولكن هذه الآية التي تتكلم عن مجد البيت الأخير= هذه تقصد هيكل جسد المسيح الذي تشير له هذه الآيات (راجع يو18:2-22) ومجد هذا الهيكل في أن لاهوت المسيح لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين. وكرمز لهذا الهيكل، هيكل جسد المسيح، هيكل زربابل الذي يبنونه الآن، وسر عظمة زربابل بالرغم من كل ذهب وفضة هيكل سليمان أن الرب معهم. وسر عظمة هيكل جسد المسيح هو اتحاد لاهوته بناسوته. وبجسد المسيح هذا تمت المصالحة بين الآب والبشرية لذلك يقول وفي هذا المكان أعطى السلام= فلم يكن لنا سلام سوى بالمسيح ملك السلام. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والتفاسير الأخرى). ولاحظ قوله هذا البيت الأخير= فلا يوجد هيكل يهودي مقبول من الله بعد أن أسس المسيح هيكل جسده، فإذا أتى المرموز إليه بطل الرمز. وبالتالي فلا معنى أن يفهم أحد أن الهيكل الموصوف في سفر حزقيال (إصحاحات 40-48) هو هيكل حقيقي، إنما هو مجرد رمز لجسد المسيح أي الكنيسة.

هذا هو  مشتهى الامم      الرب يسوع   المسيح  

وبعدين اللى مستغرب له   لماذا    تم ربط    كلمة مشتهيات  بأسم رسول الاسلام محمد  بتلك  النبوة ؟

هل   لانهم  وجدوا  فى النص     عبارة       ( بنات اورشليم )  ؟

يمكن    لكن للرد على  هذا  الاستنتاج  منهم     يبقى سؤال 

ما علاقة  محمد  ببنات اورشليم اصلا  بينما هو  نشأ  وتربى فى شبه الجزيرة العربية ؟

فلفظ  بنات اورشليم           ولفظ       ابنة صهيون   يرمز الى  الامة اليهودية  فى القديم باعتبارهم      شعب الله  

ويرمز  الى  كل الشعوب التى آمنت  بالمسيح  المخلص  فى العهد الجديد 

اتمنى اكون   اصبت فى تحليلى المتواضع  

سلام المسيح مع الكل


----------



## خادم الرب احمد (3 يونيو 2013)

المفروض نشكرهم على خدمتهم


----------

